# First of the seasons fur prices



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

The Groenwald truck stops in Laingsburg 18 Nov, 630pm at Ks Market (Gas Station). Schedule is on the web, just search for Groenewald Fur, or pick up a copy of this months Trapper and Predator Caller Magazine!


----------



## AbbytheGSP (Jul 19, 2002)

Waterloo Redtick said:


> was that $6 skinned or whole carcass? How big would you guess they were? I live in Jackson, so I am not far from willies, but I may decide to wait for the auctions or the Groenewold's truck.


Just like you see in the pic. $15 for all 3.


----------

